# Any other good biking event/centuries for 2010?



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm looking for another good ride after the MS century ride. I'm doing the DinoDash for my son's and daughter's school (Tustin School District) on Nov. 7th....a fun 50K ride. Any other rides coming up?


----------



## singlespeedbuss (Aug 6, 2009)

taste of Oceanside Nov6th. max distance is a 50 miler but should be fun.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

singlespeedbuss said:


> taste of Oceanside Nov6th. max distance is a 50 miler but should be fun.


Thanks for looking out. I was hoping to find one on a Sunday though. Can't take any more Saturdays off this season for biking


----------



## mtrider05 (Aug 8, 2009)

http://www.bbcnet.com/RideCalendar/Default.aspx


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

mtrider05 said:


> http://www.bbcnet.com/RideCalendar/Default.aspx


Thank you. Exactly what I was looking for :thumbsup:


----------

